# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشگاه تهران برترین دانشگاه جهان اسلام شد

## rezairanpur

بر اساس گزارش پایگاه استنادی جهان اسلام‌، دانشگاه تهران به عنوان برترین دانشگاه علمی جهان اسلام معرفی شد.
در اولین رتبه‌بندی دانشگاهی که توسط این پایگاه انجام شده‌است دانشگاه تهران در بین 320 دانشگاه از کشورهای جهان اسلام با کسب میانگین امتیاز 82 از 100 امتیاز در جایگاه برترین دانشگاه جهان اسلام قرار گرفت .
معاون پژوهشی پایگاه استنادی جهان اسلام در این‌باره گفت : این رتبه بندی در حالی در این پایگاه علمی صورت گرفته است که پیش از این، این نظام رتبه‌بندی تنها به دو پایگاه استنادی isi و scopus و با توجه بیشتر به دو منطقه جغرافیایی اروپای غربی و آمریکای شمالی محدود می‌شد.
وی با بیان اینکه از بین بیش از 2 هزار دانشگاه از 57 کشور جهان اسلام، تعداد 320 دانشگاه به مرحله ارزیابی نهایی راه یافتند . افزود: براساس 4 شاخص ارزیابی ، دانشگاه تهران توانست رتبه اول در علوم طبیعی ، رتبه دوم در علوم فنی و مهندسی ، رتبه سوم در علوم انسانی و رتبه 6 در علوم اجتماعی را کسب کند که در جمع بندی نهایی به امتیاز 82 نایل شد . 
پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام(isc) یک سامانه اطلاع رسانی علمی است که درصدد تجزیه و تحلیل مجلات علمی کشورهای اسلامی بر اساس معیارهای علم سنجی معتبر است

----------

